

Quantify: dimensioned values in JavaScript - nornagon
https://github.com/transcriptic/quantify

======
tiglionabbit
I made something similar to this a while ago. Example usage is here:
[https://github.com/nickretallack/Dimensional.JS/blob/master/...](https://github.com/nickretallack/Dimensional.JS/blob/master/example/main.js)

I'm not sure if mine is perfectly accurate though, as it may lose floating
point precision in some cases.

